
The 5,000-year history of interest rates - wjSgoWPm5bWAhXB
http://www.businessinsider.com/interest-rates-5000-year-history-2017-9
======
anovikov
Hammurabi is left. The scene is him receiving the laws from some god, who is
sitting.

